# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Uncut Express

## haliopt

Who owns uncut express and what digital pro do they use?

----------


## Chris Ryser

0980578 B.C. LTD. ("UncutExpress.com") operates the UncutExpress.com Web site (the "Site"). Use of the Site is governed by the terms and conditions set forth below, which constitute a contract between the user ("you") and UncutExpress.com. These terms and conditions may be amended at any time by UncutExpress.com. Any change to the terms and conditions shall come into effect immediately after they are posted on the Site. Please read these terms and conditions regularly. Your use of the Site after any change to the terms and conditions shall be deemed to be an acceptance of the said change on your part.

----------


## HindSight2020

Based out of BC, my guess is it's an offshore Chinese supplier operating under an alias.  Which translates to absolute crap, especially with their coatings.

----------


## Uncut Express

UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.

[Deleted]

----------


## Golfnorth

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> @haliopt, our digital progressive is made by Essilor Canada.
> 
> All our coatings are processed by Essilor Canada labs as well.


Are you owned by Essilor?

----------


## Uncut Express

No, we are independently owned and operated.

----------


## HindSight2020

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> @haliopt, our digital progressive is made by Essilor Canada.
> 
> All our coatings are processed by Essilor Canada labs as well.


And was registered today as a new user?  Hmmmm.  A chameleon always changes its colours.

----------


## coupe

bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. 

Great but it would be appreciated that you did not broadcast your pricing, so that the public can see it.

----------


## m0002a

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> @haliopt, our digital progressive is made by Essilor Canada.
> 
> All our coatings are processed by Essilor Canada labs as well.


You website seems to suggest that only CR-39 and poly materials are available. Is that really correct?

----------


## m0002a

> bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. 
> 
> Great but it would be appreciated that you did not broadcast your pricing, so that the public can see it.


What difference does it make? How many people outside of opticals have their own edger?

----------


## Uncut Express

Yes, currently we only offer CR-39 and Poly materials

----------


## HindSight2020

> Yes, currently we only offer CR-39 and Poly materials.


Rethink your business model.

----------


## m0002a

> Rethink your business model.


Since CR39 and Poly is the Essilor business model, that pretty much proves that they do carry genuine Essilor products.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Since CR39 and Poly is the Essilor business model, that pretty much proves that they do carry genuine Essilor products.


HAHA, good point.  Commodity and crap in the same portfolio (materially speaking, lacking index innovation).

It sounds like just another avenue to dump cheap quality and high volume under an additional alias.

----------


## Golfnorth

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> @haliopt, our digital progressive is made by Essilor Canada.
> 
> All our coatings are processed by Essilor Canada labs as well.


I received an email from you this morning to my personal email account.
Since we do not have any kind of a relationship, how did you obtain my personal email address?

----------


## m0002a

> I received an email from you this morning to my personal email account.
> Since we do not have any kind of a relationship, how did you obtain my personal email address?


Most forum software will allow emails to be sent to your email address without the sender knowing your email. However that assumes that you have set your profile to hide your email address.

----------


## Steve Machol

> Most forum software will allow emails to be sent to your email address without the sender knowing your email. However that assumes that you have set your profile to hide your email address.


All of the email addresses on OptiBoard are hidden, unless someone posts it. When you email someone from OptiBoard you don't know their address.

----------


## Golfnorth

I ask you once again Uncut Express.....how did u obtain my personal email address?

----------


## Steve Machol

> I ask you once again Uncut Express.....how did u obtain my personal email address?


I side with Golfnorth on this. It's a fair question.

----------


## Uncut Express

> I received an email from you this morning to my personal email account.
> Since we do not have any kind of a relationship, how did you obtain my personal email address?



Hi Golfnorth,

We'll have to investigate this with our marketing agency. If you'd like us to do so, please private message your email address in question.

We apologize if you received an email to an email address if it was not signed up to receive marketing emails. We will unsubscribe your email address immediately. Alternatively, you can also click "unsubscribe" at the bottom of the email. Thank you.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Hi Golfnorth,
> 
> We'll have to investigate this with our marketing agency. If you'd like us to do so, please private message your email address in question.
> 
> We apologize if you received an email to an email address if it was not signed up to receive marketing emails. We will unsubscribe your email address immediately. Alternatively, you can also click "unsubscribe" at the bottom of the email. Thank you.


This is a pathetic way to do business.  If he didn't subscribe, how did his address end up on your list?  Because you're operating as an alias.  Like I said before, rethink your business plan - it really seems to need some adjusting.

----------


## uncut

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> @haliopt, our digital progressive is made by Essilor Canada.
> 
> All our coatings are processed by Essilor Canada labs as well.


If you were a *truly "proud" Canadian company*.....your location would be proudly indicated, and it is not!

disclosure:

uncut, on this forum has absolutely no association, acquaintance, or knowledge of Uncut Express, and as a Canadian...........I bear no resemblance, or respect for said company!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> _I​_f you were a *truly "proud" Canadian company*.....your location would be proudly indicated, and it is not!
> 
> disclosure:I
> 
> uncut, on this forum has absolutely no association, acquaintance, or knowledge of Uncut Express, and as a Canadian...........I bear no resemblance, or respect for said company!



Nobody seems to have ..................................

No names, no address and no phone numbers on their website...........they might even work out of
Coastals basement.

----------


## Golfnorth

Ok so Uncut Express.....who is your owner? What is his/her name?
What is the address of your lab?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## m0002a

Here is the domain registration information:

Registrant Name: 980578 BC Ltd
Registrant Organization: 980578 BC Ltd
Registrant Street: 170-422 Richards St
Registrant City: Vancouver
Registrant State/Province: British Columbia
Registrant Postal Code: V6B 2Z4
Registrant Country: Canada
Registrant Phone: +1.8669381119
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: 980578.bcltd@gmail.com

The address above is The Network Hub, which is a virtual office business in Vancouver. But this may (or may not) just be the website operator, so hard to know where the business is located.

----------


## uncut

> Ok so Uncut Express.....who is your owner? What is his/her name?
> What is the address of your lab?
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


They might be busy.........if it's breezy in Van...........they share the same physical address as Three Red Kites. :Bounce:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I have looked up their Canadian Postal code and came up with several mining companies and this one listed :

Address:
422 Richards Street

City:
Vancouver

Province:
British Columbia, CA

Postal Code:
V6B 2Z4

----------


## Golfnorth

> I have looked up their Canadian Postal code and came up with several mining companies and this one listed :
> 
> Address:
> 422 Richards Street
> 
> City:
> Vancouver
> 
> Province:
> ...


Can anyone in Vancouver help us with this one?
I would prefer Uncut Express step up to the plate but I'm not holding my breath on that one!

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## coupe

*TheNetworkHub.com*....172-422 Richards Street Vancouver is a common internet office rental area. For a fee and a table with a computer you get a location, access to a private board room, email addy, a general reception area and business services. _Look up the website_. It is not an optical lab but possibly a front for someone who wishes to conduct business under an assumed identity. What is probably happening is #1...someone if fronting our favorite laboratory...#2...it is our favorite lab in hiding....#3 someone has made contacts with optical labs and run orders that they receive thru this website to the various labs and then ships the goods to you. It is possibly someone with some optical knowledge, who possibly does not have the lab equipment but sees a possible way to look like a lab and still make money. *1-866-938-1119* is the telephone for _Godaddy.com_ 24/7 service. 

Definitly something to be carefull with until more information is forthcoming.

----------


## coupe

I did order* two single vison poly ar lenses* from them. Paid with Paypal (For protection) and recieved the jobs about a week later. The lenses were  well done and correct. I was not dissatisfied and my clients were pleased. Unfortunately until they get their game togeather, there will be no more orders.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I did order two single vison poly ar lenses from them. Paid with Paypal (For protection) and recieved the jobs about a week later. The lenses were  well done and correct. I was not dissatisfied and my clients were pleased. Unfortunately until they get their game togeather, there will be no more orders.
> *



They are shipping through ICS who works on barcodes. Should be possible to check through ICS where they come from.

----------


## Golfnorth

> They are shipping through ICS who works on barcodes. Should be possible to check through ICS where they come from.


Ok Coupe.......can you solve this mystery?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## braheem24

Slow week? What's the witch hunt for?

----------


## Golfnorth

Just trying to find out who we're dealing with.
Would you deal with this company at this point?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

Here you can get the tracking numbers from ICS:

http://www.icscourier.ca/default.aspx

----------


## coupe

ICS is invoking Privacy Policy regarding this company.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *ICS is invoking Privacy Policy regarding this company.*



The website registration address is in an office building in Vancouver. If ICS  is under privacy policy to withold the senders retourn address, they have been forced to do so by somebody that has more say than you and me together.

I have had to sign some non disclosure documents at some point, for some large company using some of my products,
not to reveal that they are using it and for what. For extra protection it is sold under another name and through a distributor, to make it harder to trace back for their own employees.

The origin goes back to 1987 with ups and downs in quantities over the years, for the last few years there has been mostly ups again.

Looks like a similar case with ICS this time, they can not talk about it because they do not want to loose an important account.

----------


## HindSight2020

Just as we all expected, the BIG E chameleon strikes again.

----------


## coupe

My thoughts exactly.

----------


## HindSight2020

> I did order* two single vison poly ar lenses* from them. Paid with Paypal (For protection) and recieved the jobs about a week later. The lenses were well done and correct. I was not dissatisfied and my clients were pleased. Unfortunately until they get their game togeather, there will be no more orders.



A week delivery  Yet, as posted on their web scroller... *FREE Next Day Shipping to Anywhere in Canada !*
  -Seems to be another piece of misleading marketing to me!  Gotta be 'E'.

----------


## Uncut Express

> UncutExpress.com is a proud Canadian company. We have introduced a new no frills way of bringing Uncut lenses to Eye Care Professionals across Canada. All our lenses and coatings are manufactured in Canada by reputable suppliers.
> 
> [Deleted]


Since we are not affiliated with a particular brand of lenses or coatings, we are officially retracting an earlier post, posted on OptiBoard mentioning some of our products are made and processed by Essilor Canada.

We stand by our commitment to offer high quality lenses and coatings at best possible prices.

----------


## LENNY

I wonder why...

----------


## Golfnorth

> Since we are not affiliated with a particular brand of lenses or coatings, we are officially retracting an earlier post, posted on OptiBoard mentioning some of our products are made and processed by Essilor Canada.
> 
> We stand by our commitment to offer high quality lenses and coatings at best possible prices.


So I ask once again Uncut Express....who is your owner? What is his or her name? What is your physical address? Why are you hiding these facts from us?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *So I ask once again Uncut Express....who is your owner? What is his or her name? What is your physical address? Why are you hiding these facts from us?*



I searched the yellow pages of Vancouver at:  http://yahoo.yellowpages.ca/search/s...ish%20Columbia

But found all the optical labs with the exception of "Uncut Express" also I can mot  locate any website with that name.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Since we are not affiliated with a particular brand of lenses or coatings, we are officially retracting an earlier post, posted on OptiBoard mentioning some of our products are made and processed by Essilor Canada.
> 
> We stand by our commitment to offer high quality lenses and coatings at best possible prices.


What a load of crap.  You actually think people are that naïve? The fact is you are 100% affiliated with or owned by 'E' and seems now they want to distance themselves from the negative press.

Like I said from the beginning, rethink your business plan.

----------


## idispense

its certainly a  nice simple software interface and easy to use. Who makes this type of software ?

----------


## Golfnorth

> its certainly a  nice simple software interface and easy to use. Who makes this type of software ?


Why don't you ask them directly?

----------


## idispense

It's a pretty straight forward web site, running on a no frills basis, with straight forward policies laid out and explained in simple terms. As all of you have heard the expression before " you can have any two of the following three things: Price, Quality, Service, so pick two "

It would seem that the owner has set it up to run simply with no accounts receivables, and no full service lab expenses like answering phone calls and not providing free re-do's .  You can't have cheap prices and full service. Its a bare bones operation designed to lower costs and the web site says exactly that. 

What is the complaint ? 

What's not being delivered according to the terms expressed in the web site ?

----------


## HindSight2020

> It's a pretty straight forward web site, running on a no frills basis, with straight forward policies laid out and explained in simple terms. As all of you have heard the expression before " you can have any two of the following three things: Price, Quality, Service, so pick two "
> 
> It would seem that the owner has set it up to run simply with no accounts receivables, and no full service lab expenses like answering phone calls and not providing free re-do's .  You can't have cheap prices and full service. Its a bare bones operation designed to lower costs and the web site says exactly that. 
> 
> What is the complaint ? 
> 
> What's not being delivered according to the terms expressed in the web site ?


'Free next day shipping to anywhere in Canada' - it may be free, but certainly not next day.

----------


## idispense

> 'Free next day shipping to anywhere in Canada' - it may be free, but certainly not next day.


The Product Delivery terms on their web site say that you own it once they deliver it to the shipping company, which at the moment is I.C.S.  After that point you are subject to the carriers rules and regs. Uncutexpress' web site says that normal delivery, subject to product availability, is 1 to 7 days. 

Does  this mean that if  uncutexpress ships your order next day to ICS (at which point you own it) that they have fulfilled their promise of "free next day shipping" ?

Perhaps uncutexpress could say something at this point, to clarify their promise.

The words "shipping" , "delivery" and "receipt" of product have seperate definitions.

----------


## HindSight2020

> The Product Delivery terms on their web site say that you own it once they deliver it to the shipping company, which at the moment is I.C.S.  After that point you are subject to the carriers rules and regs. Uncutexpress' web site says that normal delivery, subject to product availability, is 1 to 7 days. 
> 
> Does  this mean that if  uncutexpress ships your order next day to ICS (at which point you own it) that they have fulfilled their promise of "free next day shipping" ?
> 
> Perhaps uncutexpress could say something at this point, to clarify their promise.
> 
> The words "shipping" , "delivery" and "receipt" of product have seperate definitions.


Since it's free and up to days, they must be using the ICS horse and buggy division.

----------


## Golfnorth

> It's a pretty straight forward web site, running on a no frills basis, with straight forward policies laid out and explained in simple terms. As all of you have heard the expression before " you can have any two of the following three things: Price, Quality, Service, so pick two "
> 
> It would seem that the owner has set it up to run simply with no accounts receivables, and no full service lab expenses like answering phone calls and not providing free re-do's .  You can't have cheap prices and full service. Its a bare bones operation designed to lower costs and the web site says exactly that. 
> 
> What is the complaint ? 
> 
> What's not being delivered according to the terms expressed in the web site ?


The complaint that I as well as others have about this company is that they refuse to say who the owner(s) are.

----------


## idispense

> The complaint that I as well as others have about this company is that they refuse to say who the owner(s) are.


Have you done a Corporate Registry Search ?

----------


## optimensch

Until proven otherwise in a court of skeptical ECPs, this thing is presumed guilty of being E.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Have you done a Corporate Registry Search ?


No I haven't and am not interested in doing so.
I have asked who their owner is and they haven't answered.
That's enough for me.....

----------


## Chris Ryser

This thread seem to have exited some of the OB posters and we are now on post No 56.

Does it really make a difference if Uncut Express belongs to E or not ?  If prices are better for decent quality products made, they will sell a lot of prescriptions, maybe even made in the closest local lab so they do not have to send it across the country at their cost.

Pretty smart system if it is so. 

Do not forget that the USA and Canada are the testing grounds for Essilors world wide domination of the optical retail trade. If the "Uncut Express" should belong to the "E Kingdom" they will succeed anyhow as you can not beat them, as there is no common interest, nor active agreements among different optical retail operations.

----------


## Golfnorth

Does it really make a difference if Uncut Express belongs to E or not ? 

Yes it does to me Chris. Also they have not given a physical address or posted who owns them when asked.
I also like to know who I'm dealing with supplier-wise.....don't you?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## coupe

Chris is right. If we boycott Big E then we should also boycott all of the frame suppliers who are listed on CC or the other websites. Why not take it further and boycott all of the lens companies that are making money selling to the online sellers. 

If ECP's are going to compete , the playing field needs to be levelled. Regulatory boards have to open their eyes and change the rules . The reg bodies have to allow ECP's to embrace the interent and do the same as the competion. What is wrong with an ECP selling contact lense online to his clients and mailing them to the client. Why can an ECP not make a pair of sv vison Rx eyeglasses based on an outside Rx. If the Rx is current, the PD is there....why not. 

If we stay in the present mode we will see our sale prices dropping, our client flow decreasing and many ECP's closing. The future of optics need to have and use the internet to survive. 

How long will it be until Big E breaks the regulatory groups and opens up a free-for-all with their products. Then we will be in trouble.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Does it really make a difference if Uncut Express belongs to E or not ? 
> 
> Yes it does to me Chris. Also they have not given a physical address or posted who owns them when asked.
> I also like to know who I'm dealing with supplier-wise.....don't you?*


...............yes Golfnorth you are right. I would like to know with whom I am dealing supplier wise, but in my case it is huge corporations in the chemical fields who don't give a hoot who I am. Below a $ 500.00 order they won't even talk to me and the delivery charge is $ 75.00 even that my business is 2 km away from them.  

In that type of business it is no more personalized for many years and what happens in the optical has happened already years ago.
The field is now dominated by a few big ones. 

It is just to say that once these giants have a firm hand in the ins and outs of the market they control they will tighten the vices and you either play along or not, or they will just not work with you and can do it.

It has happened the same way...........in this field they undercut the smaller suppliers of which most did not survive.






> *Chris is right. If we boycott Big E then we should also boycott all of the frame suppliers who are listed on CC or the other websites. Why not take it further and boycott all of the lens companies that are making money selling to the online sellers. 
> 
> If ECP's are going to compete , the playing field needs to be levelled. Regulatory boards have to open their eyes and change the rules . The reg bodies have to allow ECP's to embrace the interent and do the same as the competion. What is wrong with an ECP selling contact lense online to his clients and mailing them to the client. Why can an ECP not make a pair of sv vison Rx eyeglasses based on an outside Rx. If the Rx is current, the PD is there....why not. 
> 
> If we stay in the present mode we will see our sale prices dropping, our client flow decreasing and many ECP's closing. The future of optics need to have and use the internet to survive. 
> 
> 
> *
> *How long will it be until Big E breaks the regulatory groups and opens up a free-for-all with their products. Then we will be in trouble.*



Coupe .................I would make a bet that nobody will or can make an effective boycott  of big E these days. They have branched out into every field in the optical business from manufacturing machinery to lenses and frames and now into the heavy duty retail business selling millions of pairs of Rx glasses. 

You will have to drop sales prices soon. Start doing your own small lab business again. Your regulators have all wet pants from the Atlantic to the Pacific and from the Mexican border to the Arctic and are not sure which way to go.. The conventional optical retail has embraced all the new technologies that were totally out of your hands, but pushing them but brought you good profits, and you where happy with that, not seeing what was lurking in the background. like an optical undertaker with his shovels ready.

Your last sentence also makes good sense. 

OptiBoard has been a superb archive over the last many years and I hope it will stay alive for along time to come. The internet has drastically pushed our world ahead in technology and our way of living. There is a lot  more coming in the near future.

----------


## LENNY

Would you like the customer/patient to call your store and demand to know who owns it?

Hmmmmm.....:)

----------


## HindSight2020

> ...............yes Golfnorth you are right. I would like to know with whom I am dealing supplier wise, but in my case it is huge corporations in the chemical fields who don't give a hoot who I am. Below a $ 500.00 order they won't even talk to me and the delivery charge is $ 75.00 even that my business is 2 km away from them.  
> 
> In that type of business it is no more personalized for many years and what happens in the optical has happened already years ago.
> The field is now dominated by a few big ones. 
> 
> It is just to say that once these giants have a firm hand in the ins and outs of the market they control they will tighten the vices and you either play along or not, or they will just not work with you and can do it.
> 
> It has happened the same way...........in this field they undercut the smaller suppliers of which most did not survive.
> 
> ...


The road to guarantee long term success for independents is real simple...let's all form a 'lens & lab services cooperative' company.  We need a minimum of 10 independent practices to make it feasible.  Practices can be either Optometric or Optician based.

What's a cooperative?  It's when a group of like minded individuals that band together for a common need - in this case sourcing/supplying quality lenses for self consumption at a great price due to combined high volume.  And since it's a registered not for profit corporation as per Revenue Canada guidelines and taxation laws, each member has the option to either be a shareholder member where year end profits are returned to you based on your annual usage, or just be a member where you will get a fantastic price but no year end profits or voting rights.

All shareholders are equal (capital investment & voting rights) and must be on the board of directors to ensure common interests are fair and met.  There are two very large cooperatives within Canada right now, but they have lost their focus to their members and now run it like a large corporation with all the high salaries and politics that go along with it eroding all of the profit which should be returned to its shareholders but isn't.

I already have the supply chain established, so if anyone is interested please PM me.  Your business must reside in Canada to be eligible.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Would you like the customer/patient to call your store and demand to know who owns it?
> 
> Hmmmmm.....:)


Lenny.....Uncut Express sent me an email to my personal email address soliciting business. Since I don't give out my email indiscriminately I asked where they obtained it. Also since they don't seem to have a bricks and mortar address I asked (not demanded) who the owners were as I like to know who I'm doing business with. Under the circumstances perfectly legitimate questions IMHO. There would be no reason not to tell a prospective customer who phones your dispensary who the owner is. To see who owns my store people just have to look at my sign as my name is on it proudly and prominently.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## coupe

new news; This company owns www.glassifyme.com and sells online to the public. 
registered in Scottsdale Arizona/   tel# 480-624-2599 /  AZ Qwest Corporation /  owners name uses a service to hide there identity. / owner address  14747 N Northside Blvd /111 PMB 309 /   IP address  104.255.196.183  united states / city Ann Arbor MI

----------


## Lab Insight

> new news; This company owns www.glassifyme.com and sells online to the public. 
> registered in Scottsdale Arizona/   tel# 480-624-2599 /  AZ Qwest Corporation /  owners name uses a service to hide there identity. / owner address  14747 N Northside Blvd /111 PMB 309 /   IP address  104.255.196.183  united states / city Ann Arbor MI


Not surprising really. A major issue with this company is that they disclose their ECP pricing directly to the public.  Other lens suppliers just don't do that and respect the ECP.

I recently tapped into something new with prices even better them.  Quality and turn around time has been stellar so far.  I've got 3 stores and have cut my costs down drastically.  If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and I will'd be willing to share the info via PM.

----------


## coupe

Lab Insight , I sent you a PM.

----------


## haliopt

Not surprising really.

----------


## haliopt

14 days for a poly trans a/r. SV. great price, bad service. emailed them twice. No reply.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Not surprising really. A major issue with this company is that they disclose their ECP pricing directly to the public.  Other lens suppliers just don't do that and respect the ECP.*



Anybody that can work the internet, has the possibility to check lens and frame prices from the online sellers and compare with ECPs.

When will the qualified professional optician catch on that the resold materials like frames and lenses cost somehow the same the world over at the base.

What makes the difference to the buyer is the knowledgeable time he or she is using up, making a purchase from a professional optical retailer.

So why can a well qualified optician not sell at a basic price and charge for his or her highly qualified professional time.

I strongly believe that is a good way way to counter the steadily growing online sales.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Anybody that can work the internet, has the possibility to check lens and frame prices from the online sellers and compare with ECPs.
> 
> When will the qualified professional optician catch on that the resold materials like frames and lenses cost somehow the same the world over at the base.
> 
> What makes the difference to the buyer is the knowledgeable time he or she is using up, making a purchase from a professional optical retailer.
> 
> So why can a well qualified optician not sell at a basic price and charge for his or her highly qualified professional time.
> 
> I strongly believe that is a good way way to counter the steadily growing online sales.



Online optical sales still haven't reached the critical mass for brick & mortar to seriously look at your solution.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Online optical sales still haven't reached the critical mass for brick & mortar to seriously look at your solution.*



Your are totally right.......................................

.................and so were the last 4 US Presidents by supporting some countries in the far east, to do research into atom bomb warfare.

With the biggest merger in the optical industry ever, happening towards the end of this year, the speed to reach that critical mass will be dramatically increased.

It is always wiser to look ahead, than wait until the event actually happens.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Your are totally right.......................................
> 
> .................and so were the last 4 US Presidents by supporting some countries in the far east, to do research into atom bomb warfare.
> 
> With the biggest merger in the optical industry ever, happening towards the end of this year, the speed to reach that critical mass will be dramatically increased.
> 
> It is always wiser to look ahead, than wait until the event actually happens.


If someone is currently doing Chris' idea of charging rock bottom for material and then charging for your professional time please respond.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *If someone is currently doing Chris' idea of charging rock bottom for material and then charging for your professional time please respond.*



I find that idea a workable one with very little change as end result.

However I could probably bet all the Tea in China that there will be no response at all, as usual.

----------


## McAnerin

Has anyone tried to order a PAL from them to see if there are any... memorable markings on them? The prices truly are pretty good, but I too am leery on the whole Paypal based business. Maybe I'm just used to traditional suppliers.

Done, my first response/post on this forum after lurking for years.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Your are totally right.......................................
> 
> .................and so were the last 4 US Presidents by supporting some countries in the far east, to do research into atom bomb warfare.
> 
> With the biggest merger in the optical industry ever, happening towards the end of this year, the speed to reach that critical mass will be dramatically increased.
> 
> It is always wiser to look ahead, than wait until the event actually happens.


Well why don't you start and optical with lower prices and an ala carte menu of service options and tell us how you make out?
Why don't you risk your own money in this venture?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Well why don't you start and optical with lower prices and an ala carte menu of service options and tell us how you make out?
> 
> Why don't you risk your own money in this venture?*



You just made that suggestion at the wrong end of my business career. I would rather pull my money out and enjoy it, than start another one.

I have tasted the optical business from the retail to the wholesale lab, the successful wholesale of optical frames and the manufacturing of optical products.

So far I have been right in predicting what is coming sooner than later.

----------


## Lab Insight

> Well why don't you start and optical with lower prices and an ala carte menu of service options and tell us how you make out?
> Why don't you risk your own money in this venture?
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


Not a bad idea! Only problem is everyone today is full of skepticism and unable to recognize value.  Not to mention, near impossible to change their buying patterns.

----------

